# Music for Casey at the Bat



## Bobby (Nov 14, 2015)

I am trying to determine who wrote the music that accompanies James Earl Jones' reading of Casey at the Bat that appears on You Tube.http://wn.com/james_earl_jones_reads_casey_at_the_bat

It bears similarities to others, but it does not seem really to match any of them. I am not sure whether it is a full orchestra playing, but I hope so! 
We would like to use it for an orchestral ( not wind band) Children's concert, if we can find out how to obtain the score. 
I will be very grateful for any help! 
Thank you so much! 
Bobby


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Was it William Schuman? I seem to recall he wrote some opera work called "The Mighty Casey."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It was indeed William Schuman who wrote music for it but because my data allowance is running low for the month I can't afford to access youtube just now to make sure the music is the same. "Casey at the Bat" was a cantata which Schuman extracted from the opera which Clavichorder mentions. "The Mighty Casey" is a fun work well worth listening to, as is Schuman's other opera, "A Question of Taste". Both available on the recording below from Amazon for very little money (sorry I couldn't provide a bigger pic).


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I do not know what was used in the You Tube with Mr. Jones.

I know that it was not the Schuman.

There have been several settings to the poem. The one that I have performed that was really good was by Randol Alan Bass:


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Some google-ing revealed that the piece in question is by Steven Reineke.

http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/event/NPFSA


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Steven Reineke*



Alfacharger said:


> Some google-ing revealed that the piece in question is by Steven Reineke.
> 
> http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/event/NPFSA


Bravo. One of the positives of Talk Classical that no matter how obscure a piece is someone knows what it is. Found some You Tubes of this version.

Actually I have found recordings of other works of this composer that are real cool including some band works, thanks.


----------



## Bobby (Nov 14, 2015)

Alfacharger said:


> Some google-ing revealed that the piece in question is by Steven Reineke.
> 
> http://www.kennedy-center.org/calendar/event/NPFSA


Thanks so much to all who replied! I love the quote from Til Eulenspiegel in the version by Randol Alan Bass, but I am very glad to know for sure that it is Reineke's version with James Earl Jones. Unfortunately, it seems to be for wind band rather than orchestra. I wonder if there is a transcription for orchestra.


----------

